# Comics  > Image Comics >  Crime Genre comic recommendations?

## Bukdiah

I just read The Fix #1 by Spencer and really enjoyed it. Truly funny stuff and colorful artwork. I was wondering if you guys can recommend other crime comics like it? I've also read Criminal in the past as well as Richard Stark's Parker graphic novels.

----------


## batnbreakfast

> I just read The Fix #1 by Brubaker and really enjoyed it. Truly funny stuff and color artwork. I was wondering if you guys can recommend other crime comics like it? I've also read Criminal in the past as well as Richard Stark's Parker graphic novels.


Hey, I liked Parker and Criminal as well and recommend *Catwoman* (Brubaker/Cooke/Parker type of tale), *Fade Out* (Brubaker/L.A. Confidential like if you like the novel or movie), *Stray Bullets* (Lapham) and *Punisher MAX* (Garth Ennis). A personal favourite is *Gotham Central* from Brubaker and Rucka, low on Batman but heavy on Gotham PD detectives/cops. I can't find The Fix... is it Image or Vertigo? If you like Parker (the movies/comics) you should like Bru's Catwoman which starts out drawn by Darwyn Cooke and storywise is a mix of Parker/Daredevil imo, there's even a character Cooke draws a lot like Parker. I'm a fan of Ellroy's LA Confidential (novel and movie) so getting Fade Out was a no-brainer for me. Stray Bullets is a white trash crime book for lack of better words right now, Punisher MAX was one of Marvel's best comics back then, its an uberviolent vigilante drama. There's a great genre-mix title (horror/crime/comedy) called The Goon (Powell)

On my to-get-list is *Hit 1955* looks interesting but dunno if this is good.

----------


## Dark-Flux

The Fix is Nick Spencer aint it?

Otherwise yeah, id recommend all of Brubaker and Phillips work.

----------


## Bukdiah

> The Fix is Nick Spencer aint it?
> 
> Otherwise yeah, id recommend all of Brubaker and Phillips work.


Oh damn, now I feel like a derp. Yes, it is Nick Spencer. Not too great with author names to be honest.

----------


## Bukdiah

> Hey, I liked Parker and Criminal as well and recommend *Catwoman* (Brubaker/Cooke/Parker type of tale), *Fade Out* (Brubaker/L.A. Confidential like if you like the novel or movie), *Stray Bullets* (Lapham) and *Punisher MAX* (Garth Ennis). A personal favourite is *Gotham Central* from Brubaker and Rucka, low on Batman but heavy on Gotham PD detectives/cops. I can't find The Fix... is it Image or Vertigo? If you like Parker (the movies/comics) you should like Bru's Catwoman which starts out drawn by Darwyn Cooke and storywise is a mix of Parker/Daredevil imo, there's even a character Cooke draws a lot like Parker. I'm a fan of Ellroy's LA Confidential (novel and movie) so getting Fade Out was a no-brainer for me. Stray Bullets is a white trash crime book for lack of better words right now, Punisher MAX was one of Marvel's best comics back then, its an uberviolent vigilante drama. There's a great genre-mix title (horror/crime/comedy) called The Goon (Powell)
> 
> On my to-get-list is *Hit 1955* looks interesting but dunno if this is good.


Aw yeah, I'm very familiar with Punisher Max and Gotham Central. Great recommendations. Also, were you referring to New 52 Catwoman? I was kinda on the fence about it, but I'll give it a go. I'll probably get anything Brubaker/Phillips related to like Dark-Flux said.

----------


## Anduinel

You might enjoy Blacksad. It's gorgeous work and the stories are pretty solid.

----------


## Bukdiah

Damn, I am a sucker for anthropormophic animals. Probably why I liked Zootopia so much lol. Another one to check out.

----------


## Joker

Blacksad is great. Definitely check it out.

----------


## Ragdoll

> I just read The Fix #1 by Spencer and really enjoyed it. Truly funny stuff and colorful artwork. I was wondering if you guys can recommend other crime comics like it? I've also read Criminal in the past as well as Richard Stark's Parker graphic novels.


Before I opened this thread, I was going to say "By The Fix #1", only that turns out to be the threads inspiration.

Read:
STRAY BULLETS. It matches The Fix in terms of comedy along with the gritty crime angle. 
Scalped is a runner up, but it doesn't have any comedy, just full on gritty crime drama, like a more violent Breaking Bad.

Avoid 100 Bullets like the plague.

----------


## matt levin

Stray Bullets, Gotham Central, Fade Out, Brubaker's Catwoman (the only Catwoman series I really enjoyed); Blacksad; Goldfish, Torso & Jinx (Bendis when he was Good! and did his own artwork, besides) Sam and Twitch (Bendis writing); Max Collins:  Ms. Tree, Perdition; Frank Miller's Sin City, Batman:  Year One; short series, various creators:  Caper (1-6), Felon (1-4), Cross Bronx (1-4)....

----------


## Bukdiah

> Before I opened this thread, I was going to say "By The Fix #1", only that turns out to be the threads inspiration.
> 
> Read:
> STRAY BULLETS. It matches The Fix in terms of comedy along with the gritty crime angle. 
> *Scalped* is a runner up, but it doesn't have any comedy, just full on gritty crime drama, like a more violent Breaking Bad.
> 
> Avoid 100 Bullets like the plague.


Scalped was my shit! Dash was the most bad ass character I've ever seen. It was hard to read sometimes because of how brutal the violence was at times. Great cop story though. Wow, it's been a long time since I read that.

----------


## Danny Rand's Other Fist

Yeah I'll back the Blacksad recommendation - stories are great but the art in particular is sensational.

Brubaker is my favourite comic writer too, so anything by him is well worth the £££.

----------


## batnbreakfast

> Aw yeah, I'm very familiar with Punisher Max and Gotham Central. Great recommendations. Also, were you referring to New 52 Catwoman? I was kinda on the fence about it, but I'll give it a go. I'll probably get anything Brubaker/Phillips related to like Dark-Flux said.


Nooooooooo New52 Catwoman. Neverever. The circa 2000 series by Brubaker/Cooke/Stewart. Yes to Blacksad, Scalped, Batman Year One by Miller/Mazzuchelli and of course Daredevil by Brubaker (not totally crime but still great superhero noir). Oh and Superior Foes from Nick Spencer. This just became my favourite thread!

----------


## batnbreakfast

> Avoid 100 Bullets like the plague.


Why? I've only heard good things about it but Azzarello is hit or miss for me.

----------


## Ragdoll

> Why? I've only heard good things about it but Azzarello is hit or miss for me.


Too convoluted. Too much filler. It could have been great if it was 40-50 issues instead of 100. The few good parts aren't worth slogging through the terrible ones.

----------


## cgh

> Why? I've only heard good things about it but Azzarello is hit or miss for me.


It's awesome. I have no idea what the other poster is talking about re. the bad parts of it. There are none. And the art is tremendous. But it's not funny, that's for sure.

----------


## ed2962

People have already said most of my other recommendations, so I'll add *Velvet.* It's espionage rather than crime but if you like Brubaker's other work, you'll probably like it. *Sheriff of Babylon* is pretty good. I just started *The Violent* but I'm still on the first issue so I don't have an opinion yet.

*Names* was kind of a let down. I haven't read *The Kitchen*

----------


## Bukdiah

Finally got around to reading Bang! Tango from Image. The art is pretty funky at times and the story is kinda run of the mill. None of the characters is likeable either lol.

----------


## Anduinel

If we're opening the door to espionage, Lady Killer is a fun read. One of the world's deadliest assassins has "Mad Men-style house wife" as her cover. And she's not completely happy with either aspect of her life. Not a straight-up comedy -- it's actually pretty dark in spots -- but there's definitely humor in there.

----------


## MajorHoy

> Nooooooooo New52 Catwoman.


Actually, for _New52 Catwoman_, issue #25 (written by John Layman) wasn't bad, and the run written by Genevieve Valentine (issues #35-46) with Selina as a crime boss were really interesting. The current run by Tieri isn't too bad, either (though the book will be ending next month).
And don't forget, the *Criminal 10th Anniversary Special* is due out this week.

----------


## Bukdiah

I finally have something to contribute! I read this miniseries a while ago called *Who is Jake Ellis?* Which is a espionage comic with a hint of mystery.

----------


## MajorHoy

By the way, I've only read one issue of it, but what do people think of Greg Rucka's *Stumptown* (published by Oni Press)?

----------


## matt levin

I've read both Jake Ellis and Stumptown, and enjoyed them both...actually, still enjoying Stumptown,  as it's still going on, I think.  Good characters, each; Stumptown's a quieter book than many, relying a lot on the characters to carry the tale, which I enjoy.

----------


## ed2962

I like the writing for Stumptown but the art for the last two minis hasn't been great. I'm not going to finish the most recent one.

----------


## MajorHoy

Did anybody see the latest _Comic Shop News_?

They've got



as the main feature.
CBR has a preview for it here:
http://www.comicbookresources.com/co...lack-mask-2016

----------


## Bukdiah

I am such a sucker for this art style. Anyone knows if it has a name?

----------


## Joker

This cover image? It's an homage to Saul Bass' movie posters done in a cut-out style.

----------


## Bukdiah

> This cover image? It's an homage to Saul Bass' movie posters done in a cut-out style.


Thanks for the artist name. I'm checking out his posters and they got a very distinct aesthetic. I was really referring to the interior art. I notice a lot of crime comics have the same style or look. I don't know if there's an exact name for it though?

----------


## batnbreakfast

> By the way, I've only read one issue of it, but what do people think of Greg Rucka's *Stumptown* (published by Oni Press)?


I recommend it. Not the ongoing (haven't read), the first HC from a few years back. Some typical Rucka characterization (a plus for me) and a Gotham Central feel if that makes sense.

Yeah, I liked Valentine's N52 Catwoman book, have the trades, love Black Mask but it pales in comparison to Brubaker's run for me (what doesn't :Wink: ).

----------


## MajorHoy

> . . . Yeah, I liked Valentine's N52 Catwoman book, have the trades, love Black Mask but it pales in comparison to Brubaker's run for me (what doesn't  ).


Well, I wouldn't necessarily "pales in comparison". It's just that as good as Brubaker's run was, this was still good, but in a different way. (Especially considering what Nocenti had done to the character!)

----------


## batnbreakfast

> Well, I wouldn't necessarily "pales in comparison". It's just that as good as Brubaker's run was, this was still good, but in a different way. (Especially considering what Nocenti had done to the character!)


There was Bullit hommage variant cover for N52 Catwoman a while ago. Genius!

----------


## Vaughn Doom

I can personally recommend Velvet and Fatale. Both of them were fantastic. If Brubaker's other work is up to par with those books then I would recommend those as well. He fits in to the crime genre damn well

----------


## The Beast Of Yucca Flats

Adding my voice to the chorus of:

-Brubaker/Phillips on most anything
-Punisher MAX by Garth Ennis
-Gotham Central

Adding:

Ennis & Craig Cermak's Red Team (new series out soon)
Hitman by Ennis & John McCrea (much odder & more humorous than G.C.; and not so much a police procedural as a Breaking Bad/Sons Of Anarchy-type narrative)

----------


## Bukdiah

I only read the first issue, but this is pretty funny. First issue is basically this girl discovering she can stop time when she orgasms. She eventually meets a guy that can do the same. When they find out, they have sex and start robbing places when time stops. Madness, pure madness!

----------


## MajorHoy

> There was Bullit hommage variant cover for N52 Catwoman a while ago. Genius!




That was the variant cover for DC's movie poster variant month.

There were some other good ones, too, like for _Batgirl_.
(And considering what happened in the news recently, . . . )

----------


## Bukdiah

Holy crap, those images are huge. What is the Batgirl cover a homage to?

----------


## Maxpower00044

Anything with Ed Brubaker's name on it.

Scalped and Southern Bastards by Jason Aaron

----------


## Maxpower00044

> By the way, I've only read one issue of it, but what do people think of Greg Rucka's *Stumptown* (published by Oni Press)?



Loved the first two volumes, but I want a fan of Greenwood's art so I stopped in the third volume. It's good stuff, though.

----------


## Maxpower00044

> Holy crap, those images are huge. What is the Batgirl cover a homage to?


Prince 'Purple Rain'.

----------


## MajorHoy

> Holy crap, those images are huge. What is the Batgirl cover a homage to?


  :EEK!:  (How young are you?) 




> Prince 'Purple Rain'.




And, just because I also found it,

----------


## Maxpower00044

> (How young are you?) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just because I also found it,



Definitely the best themed variant month DC has had.

----------


## Bukdiah

lol I'm 25, MajorHoy

----------


## ed2962

*Shaft* from Dynamite is really good. I can't believe I didn't mention it before

----------


## MajorHoy

> lol I'm 25, MajorHoy


But, how old are your parents?
(And am I younger or older than them?)

And, for the record, the movie *Purple Rain* came out in 1984, which would be 32 years ago. (But there are some theaters across the country re-releasing the movie now.)

Speaking of records, I would have thought you might have seen the album/CD for the movie. Oh, well.

----------


## Bukdiah

Ah, just was never really my kind of music. You are a lil' bit older than my parents.

----------


## martianarts

Stray Bullets, Criminal and .. surprised no one mentioned Sin City yet..As pulpy as anything, but really well done..

----------


## MajorHoy

> Stray Bullets, Criminal and .. surprised no one mentioned Sin City yet..As pulpy as anything, but really well done..


Somebody only skimmed through the fist page of posts?  :Confused: 



> Stray Bullets, Gotham Central, Fade Out, Brubaker's Catwoman (the only Catwoman series I really enjoyed); Blacksad; Goldfish, Torso & Jinx (Bendis when he was Good! and did his own artwork, besides) Sam and Twitch (Bendis writing); Max Collins:  Ms. Tree, Perdition; Frank Miller's Sin City, Batman:  Year One; short series, various creators:  Caper (1-6), Felon (1-4), Cross Bronx (1-4)....

----------


## martianarts

> Somebody only skimmed through the fist page of posts?


apparently; sorry!

----------


## MajorHoy

> Originally Posted by MajorHoy
> 
> 
> Somebody only skimmed through the fist page of posts? 
> 
> 
> apparently; sorry!


No big deal.

By the way, did anybody here read _Torpedo_ (a.k.a. _Torpedo 1936_) written by Enrique Sánchez Abulí?
It originally came out back in the (really) early 1980s, but IDW released new collections of it more recently (like in the past few years).


http://www.idwpublishing.com/product/torpedo-vol-1/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torpedo_(comics)

----------


## batnbreakfast

Dan Jolley's BLOODHOUND Brass knuckle psychology: A supervillain turned bounty hunter, very well written and little known as far as I know. Makes me wish there'd be more from Jolley to read at the moment

----------


## ed2962

> No big deal.
> 
> By the way, did anybody here read _Torpedo_ (a.k.a. _Torpedo 1936_) written by Enrique Sánchez Abulí?
> It originally came out back in the (really) early 1980s, but IDW released new collections of it more recently (like in the past few years).
> 
> 
> http://www.idwpublishing.com/product/torpedo-vol-1/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torpedo_(comics)


I'm aware of it existing but haven't read it and didn't know it was still in print. Didn't Alex Toth do some art for it early on?

----------


## Coco Loco

It's a few years old now but Blue Estate from Image was really good.

I'm also a huge fan of The Fuse, which is a mix of crime and science fiction.

----------


## MajorHoy

> I'm aware of it existing but haven't read it and didn't know it was still in print. Didn't Alex Toth do some art for it early on?


From what I've read, Toth did artwork early on, but wasn't happy with the writer's direction (or something like that), so Jordi Bernet started artwork after that.
The Toth-drawn stuff is in Volume 1 of the tpb collection.

----------


## The Beast Of Yucca Flats

> I'm also a huge fan of The Fuse, which is a mix of crime and science fiction.


Seconded.

(Book 3 apparently scheduled for May 4th)

----------


## MajorHoy

Another past run to consider might be Matt Wagner's *Grendel*



Though it may be a bit too "superhero"-y for some tastes.

----------


## Joker

> From what I've read, Toth did artwork early on, but wasn't happy with the writer's direction (or something like that), so Jordi Bernet started artwork after that.
> The Toth-drawn stuff is in Volume 1 of the tpb collection.


This is true. Toth didn't draw much, but Bernet is great.

----------


## batnbreakfast

What about Thief of Thieves? First arc was alright but could have been better. Then the writer changed iirc. Did it get better?

----------


## matt levin

I've been enjoying Thieves right along; sometimes more than other times, but over-all, very much so.

----------


## BigJeff

Based on the recommendations here, and the fact that I love Darwin Cooke's artwork, I picked up Brubaker's _Catwoman, Vol. 1: Trail of the Catwoman_ and it was amazing.  I should have picked it up years ago.

----------


## batnbreakfast

> Based on the recommendations here, and the fact that I love Darwin Cooke's artwork, I picked up Brubaker's _Catwoman, Vol. 1: Trail of the Catwoman_ and it was amazing.  I should have picked it up years ago.


Brubaker's Catwoman and Gotham Central are his best work at DC glad you like it, too. This thread has amazing recommendations so far. I gave up on Bru's VELVET but have to get the trades as soon as possible.

----------


## ed2962

> Based on the recommendations here, and the fact that I love Darwin Cooke's artwork, I picked up Brubaker's _Catwoman, Vol. 1: Trail of the Catwoman_ and it was amazing.  I should have picked it up years ago.


The graphic novel _Selina's Big Score_ starring Catwoman and by the same team is fun too.

----------


## BigJeff

_Selina's Big Score_ is included in the trade

----------


## batnbreakfast

Now I've read the FADE OUT and SOUTHERN BASTARDS trades I'm really amazed how good they were. Those tales go straight to longboxes and I won't pull them out for a few years since they don't cross over with 5 other books but it should be the other way round when it comes to quality. Looking forward to read THE FIX soon. Yup, that's just me trying to revive this thread.

----------


## Bukdiah

Glad you liked the Fix. I just read the second issue. Roy is a fucking bastard lol. The main characters are so bad but somehow likeable at the same time. I've yet to read Fade Out or Southern Bastards.

I may start up Limbo...

----------


## Bukdiah

Just got around reading Criminal - Tenth Anniversary Special. I gotta say, it was more sad than anything. Not a real story going on, just following the day to day life of this kid named Mike and his criminal father.

----------


## Danny Rand's Other Fist

Just bought 41 issues of Stray Bullets as a job lot on eBay for bugger all and only read the first two issues but holy crap, that's some brilliant comics right there. It's the sort of stuff I like anyway and I've heard/read nothing but lavish praise for the books, but it really is very, very good so far.

----------


## cc008

Southern Bastards all the way. Delays be damned.

----------


## Bukdiah

Just finished reading Ringside: Kayfabe. If you're into wrestling, you'll probably like this book as it involves the behind the scenes of that industry as well as a criminal aspect with our main character, Danny. He's a washed up wrestler who decides to return to the US to help out his friend who is in trouble with some bad people. Things get hairy after that...

----------


## MajorHoy

And we've got MOONSHINE from Brian Azzarello & Eduardo Risso coming in October . . . bootleggers during Prohibition, with a werewolf tossed in to the mix.

http://community.comicbookresources....onshine-quot-1

----------


## MajorHoy

Any new recommendations from anybody?  :Confused:

----------


## DIVINITY

> It's awesome. I have no idea what the other poster is talking about re.*the bad parts of it. There are none*. And the art is tremendous. But it's not funny, that's for sure.


+1 Definitely worth your time and money..  

And of course, anything by *Brubaker & Phillips*

----------


## Dark-Flux

> Any new recommendations from anybody?


Titan have teamed with crime novel publisher Hard Case Crime (who's novels i highly recommend) to publish a bunch of comics under a new crime line. Ive read the first couple; Trigger Man and Peepland and they were both really enjoyable.

Theyve got a few more series upcoming, including a new adaptation of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Worth a look, maybe.

----------


## seusilva

The Kitchen from Vertigo is a good mafia story - the men got caught and went to jail, the women became the leaders. I don't know how this series got so little press and online coverage.
Also from Vertigo there is a series called Bodies, an investigation from crimes at different ages (XIX century, WW2, the present, the future) with some kind of connection. It is not your usual crime series, with conspiracy and some sci-fi stuff, but I really liked it!
Dept. H (Dark Horse) from Matt Kindt is about a murder case - and everybody in the story is suspect and has reasons to be the killer. And they are living in a undersea research facility!!

----------


## MajorHoy

> Titan have teamed with crime novel publisher Hard Case Crime (who's novels i highly recommend) to publish a bunch of comics under a new crime line. Ive read the first couple; Trigger Man and Peepland and they were both really enjoyable.


I bought and read _Trigger Man_ but wasn't all that thrilled with either the writing or the art.
I probably should have given _Peepland_ a try, but I was afraid it would be a bit of a let-down compared to the *real* Times Square back in the day before it was Disneyfied. (Those were the good ol' days!!  :Cool:  )

----------


## matt levin

A lighter read, but no less worthy, Angel City just concluded it's 6 (8?) issue run and I think I saw the collected ed. in a recent previews.angel city 2.jpg

----------


## MajorHoy

> A lighter read, but no less worthy, Angel City just concluded it's 6 (8?) issue run and I think I saw the collected ed. in a recent previews.




_Previewsworld_ has the tpb collection due out Aug 16th; U.S. cover price = $19.99

----------


## ViewtifulJC

Stray Bullets is still the best

----------


## ed2962

I've been really enjoying *Kill Or Be Killed.* It's another title from Brubaker/Phillips. *Loose Ends* by Jason Latour and Chris Brunner was ok. It think I had too high expectations for it. *Mayday* by Alex de Campi and Tony Parker was alright but I think I like her Grindhouse title better.

----------


## ed2962

> Titan have teamed with crime novel publisher Hard Case Crime (who's novels i highly recommend) to publish a bunch of comics under a new crime line. Ive read the first couple; Trigger Man and Peepland and they were both really enjoyable.
> 
> Theyve got a few more series upcoming, including a new adaptation of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Worth a look, maybe.


I thought the Girl W/Dragon Tattoo was a DC/Vertigo thing?

----------


## ed2962

The latest issue of Black Monday Murders just came out. But I'm not sure I'd call it a "crime" comic. It's more a combination supernatural/conspiracy comic.

----------


## Enigma

'Revelations' from Dark Horse was quite good (6 issue mini series), although I can't remember the authors off the top of my head.

----------


## Dark-Flux

> I thought the Girl W/Dragon Tattoo was a DC/Vertigo thing?


Its been licensed out to a few publishers in the past. I guess the contracts don't grant exclusive rights or something.

----------


## Chintzy Beatnik

The Hard Case Crime The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo series is the English translation of the European adaptations of the novel.

----------


## matt levin

A truly great comic no longer with us, but hopefully in trade, is Ben Templesmith's "Fell".  A disgraced detective sent across the river to a place the supernatural passes through does his best to see justice done.

----------

